# Finally found a lip!!



## Basementrich (Jan 13, 2016)

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## cal3thousand (Apr 4, 2016)

*Love it*



Basementrich said:


> [URL="http://[/URL]


I think it's an amazing lip. I went over to that site and saw quite a few decent lips. I asked for a quote and shipping is the killer. If I was going to Europe, I'd definitely try to fly one back. I might eventually pony up for it though. hmm... maybe a GB to save a few on shipping is a good idea.


----------

